# excision of neck mass



## cmfinnyw (Nov 9, 2012)

Please help?
Pre- and Post-op DX - left neck mass.
Procedure - excision of deep left cervical lymph node.
Within the op note - ...the dissection took place directly on the surface of the mass. it was sitting on the facial artery branches as it came out of the posterior aspect of the submandibular gland and I dissected the mass off of that arterial branch. there appeared to be no connection between the mass and the submandibular gland. it was distinct from the gland.
pathology report - thrombosed vein.

I am looking at 34001 with DX 453.9?  any other suggestions??

Thank you


----------

